# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Koliko djece stane u jedan automobil?

## Amalthea

Odličan članak.

Nevjerojatno je kako je na ovom mjestu zakazala zdrava logika.
Biste li i vi htjeli biti vezani još s nekom osobom istim pojasom? 
Ili biste vozili dvoje djece u jednoj AS? Kako biste to izveli (jer morate, prema drugim odredbama Zakona, djecu prevoziti u AS).

Dakle?

----------


## apricot

ima onaj neki film "Draga, smanjio sam djecu"!

----------


## Ribica

Šala,

pretpostaviš da su sva djeca u dobi do 5 godina onda staviš 3 autosjedalice i po dvoje djece sjedi na jednoj (jedan drugom u krilu). Tko kaže da nisu vezani, tko kaže da nisu u autosjedalici? 

Jedino ne znam gdje da strpam ovo 7. dijete.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Honey

Još će izmisliti da se djeca mogu voziti u gepeku kako bi se stimulirali roditelji da imaju više djece   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Još će izmisliti da se djeca mogu voziti u gepeku kako bi se stimulirali roditelji da imaju više djece


a kolko ih tek u gepek možeš natrpati! pogotovo ak su sitnija!   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Ja ne znam, ali u moj auto mogu stati samo dva djeteta.  8)

----------


## Frida

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još će izmisliti da se djeca mogu voziti u gepeku kako bi se stimulirali roditelji da imaju više djece  
> 
> 
> a kolko ih tek u gepek možeš natrpati! pogotovo ak su sitnija!


nas je nona znala potrpati 8 u fićeka i niš nam nije bilo... mislim što sad pretjerujete  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ah, ne da je zakazala logika nego i zdrav razum. Nažalost, uopće nisam iznenađena ovakvim biserima.   :Sad:

----------


## Moover

u fiću stane 12 djece do godinu dana, ako ih dobro posložiš.

u scenic ih stane 27, s tim da onog 27-og moraš malo jače stisnut jer se ne mogu vrata zatvorit....  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Moover   :Laughing:

----------


## VIPmama

katastrofa!

Članak je super  :Smile:

----------


## gitulja

prestrašno. Od kud im uopće takva ideja?

----------


## Amalthea

> Od kud im uopće takva ideja?


Najgore je to što ta odredba postoji i u sadašnjem Zakonu; sada bi bio red da se konačno makne, jer je totalna nebuloza!

----------


## Joe

Moover  :Laughing:  
a ovo je najgluplja mjera za stimulaciju nataliteta za koju sam čula... bilo bi smiješno da nije strašno.

----------


## Juroslav

> u fiću stane 12 djece do godinu dana, ako ih dobro posložiš.
> 
> u scenic ih stane 27, s tim da onog 27-og moraš malo jače stisnut jer se ne mogu vrata zatvorit....


slabo si slagal, nas se velikih u fići vozilo 14   :Grin:  
dakle, klinaca do godine dana bi u fiću trebalo stati barem 30-ak, a u scenic blizu 50

----------


## branka1

Joj, čula sam te priče za fićeke i odrasle ljude   :Laughing:  . kaj nije bilo neko natjecanje ili kaj?

Ovo je katastrofa!

Ali nije mi jasno. Kaj ne piše sad zadnje u zakonu da djeca moraju biti vezana u AS (na stranu što se ne provodi). Kak onda ovo?

----------


## Amalthea

Eto, tako. Valjda bi ih trebalo dvoje staviti u jednu AS.  :Rolling Eyes: 


Pa o tome se i radi, Zakon je u konfliktu sa samim sobom!

----------


## Juroslav

> Pa o tome se i radi, Zakon je u konfliktu sa samim sobom!


s obzirom na to tko donosi zakone, čudo je ako je samo taj zakon u konfliktu sa samim sobom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Joj, čula sam te priče za fićeke i odrasle ljude   . kaj nije bilo neko natjecanje ili kaj?
> 
> Ovo je katastrofa!
> 
> Ali nije mi jasno. Kaj ne piše sad zadnje u zakonu da djeca moraju biti vezana u AS (na stranu što se ne provodi). Kak onda ovo?


haha, to svaka ekipa ima priču, kako su išli van, bilo ih je xy u fići, i na uzbrdici ih zaustavila murja
mislim, ekipe iz nekih davnih vremena, sad se klinci uguravaju u porschee

a zakon, nenormalno  :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa o tome se i radi, Zakon je u konfliktu sa samim sobom!
> 
> 
> s obzirom na to tko donosi zakone, čudo je ako je samo taj zakon u konfliktu sa samim sobom


 :/ 
naša država....

a opravdanje im je katastrofa
šta to znači da ako imaš više od 3-oje da je uredu riskirati njihov život? kao ima ih ionako puno, pa jedno manje-više , nečeš ni primjetiti   :Rolling Eyes:  
katastrofa

no glavno da se razglaba o 0,5 promila, to će nas spasiti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zvjerka

Strašno!!!!!!!
Naša policija, po zdravoj logici policije do 5 godina moraju biti 
vezana u sjedalici, a kad prođu 5 god. ?????Onda valjda vrijedi 5god i 5 godina godina su 1 dijete . Dakle po to njihovoj računici ja prevozim 1,40 djece u automobilu.
Blago nama na ovakvoj državi.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mony

Vozim se ujutro na posao i slusam Plavi radio - tako je dobar komentar na ovu temu napravila ona novinarka koja radi Plavi skener zutog tiska - bas sam si pomislila hoce li nekome tko isto ovo slusa dok se vozi uci u uho i mozda mu ukazati da voziti djecu bez AS nije dobro  :/

----------


## Mony

Zaboravih napomenut da dok su nase vlasti odlucile trpati dvoje djece u jedno sjedalo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  , ostale europske zemlje, i Slovenija, imaju olaksice za obitelji s troje i vise djece kod kupovine vecih automobila, pa tako recimo ne placaju porez ni carine i sl.
Valjda nasim vlastima djeca nisu dovoljno vazna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amalthea

A ne, Mony, to je - vjerovala ili ne - PRONATALITENA mjera!   :Mad:

----------


## Moover

šta se sad čudite?!? Pa znate i sami gdje i među kakvim ljudima živite...

ne mogu nešt posebno reći za ove (kriminalce) na vlasti, ipak ih je većina izabrala...  :/

----------


## Mony

> A ne, Mony, to je - vjerovala ili ne - PRONATALITENA mjera!



Ma, da, znam   :Evil or Very Mad:   da se obitelji s vise od troje djece ne diskriminiraju   :Rolling Eyes:  

Kako tuzno   :Sad:

----------


## rinama

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa o tome se i radi, Zakon je u konfliktu sa samim sobom!
> 
> 
> s obzirom na to tko donosi zakone, čudo je ako je samo taj zakon u konfliktu sa samim sobom


Vjeruj, nije samo taj.
Ima ih još mnogo, mnogo. Nažalost na takvom sam radnom mjestu gdje svaki dan ispliva po jedan novi, nebulozniji od onog prethodnog. :/

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kod nas nema nikakvih zakona po tom pitanju, tako da je kod nas sve super. I svi te blijedo gledaju, i misle da bacaš pare kad kupuješ novu AS nakon djetetovih 3 godine.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## triplemama

> Zaboravih napomenut da dok su nase vlasti odlucile trpati dvoje djece u jedno sjedalo    , ostale europske zemlje, i Slovenija, imaju olaksice za obitelji s troje i vise djece kod kupovine vecih automobila, pa tako recimo ne placaju porez ni carine i sl.
> Valjda nasim vlastima djeca nisu dovoljno vazna


A nama baš treba veći auto   :Grin:

----------


## MartinaK

> Zaboravih napomenut da dok su nase vlasti odlucile trpati dvoje djece u jedno sjedalo    , ostale europske zemlje, i Slovenija, imaju olaksice za obitelji s troje i vise djece kod kupovine vecih automobila, pa tako recimo ne placaju porez ni carine i sl.
> Valjda nasim vlastima djeca nisu dovoljno vazna


Iz potpisa vam je vidljiva naša situacija. Mi baš uzimamo auto sa sedam sjedala i ne bi vjerovali ali ima puno ljudi koji vele da kaj će nam tak veliki auto. I kad im MM veli da ovako djeca nemaju svako svoju sjedalicu onda pogledaju zamišljeno u daljinu, i ja im iščitavam :"A jeste vi ludi.."

Jedan mi se čak hvalio, "Kaj ste normalni, pa mi smo prošle godine išli na more, dvoje odraslih i petero djece i svi koferi su stali, u autu sa pet sjedala!"

Što više reći?

Nekako mi je tužno i licemjerno da je život tako bezvrijedan u ovoj Lijepoj Našoj u kojoj se masa njih zgraža nad negativnim prirastom. A kad se opravdavaju, vele, pa mi smo prije 20 godina išli natrpani i evo nas, tu smo. 

Povijest je učiteljica života samo ako se loše iz povijesti ne ponavlja!

Zašto ne učimo iz tuđih iskustava i zašto se prvo mora dogoditi zlo da bi reagirali?

----------


## MGrubi

> Zašto ne učimo iz tuđih iskustava i zašto se prvo mora dogoditi zlo da bi reagirali?


jer smo vaka država

malo OT:
sječate se Kornatske tragedije?
e pa niti evo skoro godinu dana nakon nije riješeno ništa da se tragdija ne ponovi, Vatrogasci su i dalje pod 3 uprave, rascjepkani, bez uvida u raspodjelu sredstava .. sve isto ka i prije
niti koraka naprijed

kadkad niti tragedija nije dovoljna  :/

----------


## štrigica

ako sve rode koje čitaju NN spoje glave zajedno oćemo li nać iti jedan zakon u Hrvata koji NIJE nebulozan..


ot admin je malo pobenavija zadnjih dana

----------


## mama courage

ma u biti bi se sve to dalo riješiti samo kad bi se primjenjivao taj bitniji članak o vezivanju djece, a ovaj drugi u biti samo lagano zanemario. tj. kad bi policija počela kaznjavati roditelje koji voze djecu nevezanu i bez AS, al', ne.. naša policija radije stavlja lisice nepoćudnim domaćicama.

----------


## Ancica

mc, tocno.

a da smo tko zna kolko daleko od toga moze se vidjeti i na samim mup-ovim stranicama, pod najcescim pitanjima:




> *31. Na koji je način prema zakonu dozvoljeno prevoziti djecu u motornim vozilima?*
> 
>  Člancima 161. i 163. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama propisan je, između ostalog, način prijevoza djece u motornom vozilu, na mopedu i motociklu:
> Članak 161. 
> 1. Vozač bicikla stariji od 18 godina može na biciklu prevoziti osobe starije od osam godina samo ako se na biciklu nalaze posebna sjedala za svaku osobu, držač za ruke i noge, odnosno pedale.
> 2. Vozač bicikla stariji od 18 godina može na biciklu prevoziti dijete do osam godina starosti, ako je na biciklu posebno ugrađen sjedalok, prilagođen veličini djeteta i čvrsto spojeno s biciklom.
> 3. Vozač bicikla, mopeda i motocikla ne smije prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga.
> 4. Dijete mlađe od 12 godina ne smije se prevoziti na mopedu i motociklu.
> 5. Novčanom kaznom od 300,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač ako postupi suprotno odredbama ovog članka.
> ...


Molim lijepo da se primjeti da ja nisam nista posebno boldala, boldano je tocno onako kako je boldano i u samom tekstu na mupovom portalu (http://mup.hr/1158.aspx)

----------


## koryanshea

> boldano je tocno onako kako je boldano i u samom tekstu na mupovom portalu (http://mup.hr/1158.aspx)


:shock:

----------


## Amalthea

Da samo dodam - ako nema pojaseva, može i bez vezanja.




> 1. Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa


  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

> Da samo dodam - ako nema pojaseva, može i bez vezanja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1. Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa


ma da, to sam i ja primjetila i to mi je još veći biser od čl. 158 st. 2. možda ovom izjavom neću steći il zadržati mnogobrojne simpatije na ovom forumu u kojima već danas uživam   :Grin:  al ne postoji nikakvo ustavno pravo vožnje u automobilu. svi smo svjesni što znači imati auto, od kupovine novog ili polovnog, plaćanja registracije, osiguranja, tehničkog, servisa, nenadanih popravaka do kupovine goriva. nitko me ne može uvjeriti da ako se ima novca za sve to, nema se novca za AS (il naknadnu ugradnju pojaseva na stražnjim sjedalima). ako si ne možeš priuštiti adekvatan i siguran prijevoz svoje obitelji - onda ih nemoj prevoziti automobilom. koliko para, toliko muzike. i točka.

ovo naravno ne znači da sam načelno protiv oslobođenja poreza kao u slo, al po meni ova cijela priča oko "velikih obitelji" je skroz deplasirana i samo skreće pozornosti od najbitnijeg (a možda joj je to i cilj): da velika većina (tko zna ono postotak ?) roditelja u hrvatskoj ne veže adekvatno ni ono jedno ili dvoje djece što imaju.

----------


## Roza

mene više ništa ne čudi...kad sam kupovala sjedalilcu 15-36 kg svi su bili jako začuđeni. pao je i komentar da kaj bu moje dijete u toj sjedalici išlo na svoje vjenčanje   :Sad:

----------


## makita

Jesam li dobro čula da je ovaj zakon izglasan?

----------


## ivarica

nisi

vlada je usvojila konacni prijedlog zakona, sad je na saborskim zastupnicima u drugom citanju

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> al ne postoji nikakvo ustavno pravo vožnje u automobilu. svi smo svjesni što znači imati auto, od kupovine novog ili polovnog, plaćanja registracije, osiguranja, tehničkog, servisa, nenadanih popravaka do kupovine goriva. nitko me ne može uvjeriti da ako se ima novca za sve to, nema se novca za AS (il naknadnu ugradnju pojaseva na stražnjim sjedalima). ako si ne možeš priuštiti adekvatan i siguran prijevoz svoje obitelji - onda ih nemoj prevoziti automobilom. koliko para, toliko muzike. i točka.
> 
> ovo naravno ne znači da sam načelno protiv oslobođenja poreza kao u slo, al po meni ova cijela priča oko "velikih obitelji" je skroz deplasirana i samo skreće pozornosti od najbitnijeg (a možda joj je to i cilj): da velika većina (tko zna ono postotak ?) roditelja u hrvatskoj ne veže adekvatno ni ono jedno ili dvoje djece što imaju.


potpisujem
(koliko potpisa treba za expres ?  8) )

----------


## makita

Što će reći da... (nadopuni jer je meni to saborsko stanje stvari-špansko selo :? )

----------


## makita

Evo je taman bilo o prosvjedu na RTL-u. Linić je rekao da je ZA ove olašice o kupovini auta sa više sjedećih mjesta :D

----------


## Amalthea

Bile RODE na vijestima:

HRT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9f-cP_FmA
RTL: http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/prikaz/15008/

----------


## Mony

:D  :D  :D 

Super cure  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Super, cure i dečki!
Odlično obavljen posao  :D

----------


## mamma san

Dakle,   :Smile:  

Odlukom Vlade RH...

15-05-2008 / 15:05

Odlukom Vlade RH ...

Vlada RH uvažila je na današnjoj sjednici zahtjev Udruge RODA kojim se traži brisanje odredbe Konačnog prijedloga zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama gdje se dvoje djece do deset godina starosti računaju kao jedna osoba. 

Pozdravljamo ovu odluku Vlade RH jer ona, uz jasne odredbe članka 163. koje se odnose na vezivanje djece u vozilu, konačno priznaje pravo svakog djeteta u Hrvatskoj na zaštitu, jednaku onoj koja se pruža ostalim putnicima u vozilu.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Novim Zakonom sva djeca moraju biti primjereno vezana tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu, uključujući i obvezu da sva djeca, od prvog dana rođenja pa do 12 godina starosti, budu vezana sustavom vezanja primjerenim njihovom stupnju razvoja, u autosjedalici ili pomoćnom postolju.

Podsjećamo, Udruga RODA je u utorak 13. svibnja održala konferenciju za novinare ispred zgrade Sabora RH, s ciljem upozorenja zakonodavaca na nedopustivu odredbu članka 158. koju je i ovaj prijedlog Zakona sadržavao.

----------


## Lutonjica

bravo

----------


## kli_kli

cestitam!  :D

----------


## argenta

Super vijest :D
Svima angažiranima   :Klap:

----------


## Rhea

Super :D   :Klap:

----------


## MartinaK

Jupiiii! :D  :D  :D   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Ancica

Nadam se da mogu reci u ime svih rodinih autosjedalicara i drugih clanova (i neclanova) koji su pomogli da se ovo ostvari, jipijiiiiiiijeeeeee!

Ovo je fakat ogromna stvar, posebno sto je bilo mnogo puta i od strane mnogih okarakterizirano kao nemoguce, posebno zbog zurbe u pripremi ovog zakona, a i o manjku svijesti o jacini negativnog utjecaja koju je ova odredba imala po sigurnost nasih najmladih u prometu. 

Al kak se ono veli, it's not over until the fat lady sings, i sva sreca da nismo slusali negativu vec smo ustrajali do zadnjeg trenutka. Uspjeti sigurno ne mozes ako odustanes, na srecu, Rode i Rodmani nisu odustajalice.

Al iako je ovo ogroman korak, pred nama je jos jako, jako puno posla.  Prije cetiri godine skoro nitko u Hrvatskoj nije koristio autosjedalice. Danas ih koristi, po naznakama koje imamo, izmedu 15-20% djece do cca 7 g. Odlican napredak al daleko jos od naseg cilja - da svako dijete bude pravilno, i uvijek i bez iznimke, vezano tijekom voznje.

U drugim zemljama, gdje edukacija o vaznosti koristenja djecjih autosjedalica traje vec desetljecima, stopa koristenja autosjedalica krece se od 80 do 100%. Mi nemamo desetljeca za postizanje te stope, jer zivot svakog djeteta je vazan sad, u ovom trenutku.

Al da bismo to postigli, trebamo se svi aktivirati. Rode i Rodmani vec cetiri godine daju sve od sebe kako bi promijenili nasu svijest, pruzili pomoc roditeljima i osigurali tisucama malisana sigurniju voznju. Samo kroz preglede autosjedalica, njih preko 70, i preko 1200 pregledanih sjedalica, njih sezdesetak, u svoje slobodno vrijeme, bez apsolutno ikakve naknade, izravno je pomoglo svakom pedesetom djetetu koje se vozi u autosjedalici, da se u njoj vozi sigurno. A kroz pripremu i distribuciju edukativnih materijala, zalaganje za promjene i sprovodenje zakona i neumorno i konstantno slanje poruke o vaznosti djecjeg zivota i nase odgovornosti kao roditelja da taj zivot zastitimo svaki put kad sjednemo u vozilo, njih mnogostruko vise.

Ovo je fenomenalna brojka, a bila bi jos bolja da nas je vise. I ne samo nas, Roda i Rodmana, vec zdravstvenih djelatnika, policajaca, odgajatelja, prodavaca, nastavnika i obicnih najobicnijih roditelja (kao sto smo svi mi).

Rodina grupa autosjedalicara je grupa kojoj nema ravne, osjecaj koji te ispunjava kroz preglede, predavanja, ucenje i istrazivanje, s osnovnim ciljem prenosenja znanja i pruzanja pomoci drugima neopisiv je. Al nema nas dosta (i nikad nas nece biti dosta) i sretni smo k'o prasci u blatu kad nam se pridruze novi.

Al isto tako svi oni koji ne zele ili ne mogu postati dio nase ekipe mogu neizmjerno pomoci u ostvarivanju naseg glavnog cilja - spasavanja djecjih zivota na hrvatskim prometnicama - kroz svoje svakodnevno djelovanje, profesionalno ili osobno, kao policajci ili lijecnici, medicinske sestre ili nastavnici, kao roditelji, sestre, djedovi, prijatelji sirenjem znanja o vaznosti koristenja djecjih autosjedalica.

Ja se osobno nadam da nam svi vi, na svoj nacn, mozete pomoci u nasoj nadi da nam nece trebat desetljeca (i stotine izgubljenih ili ostecenih nevinih zivota) da postignemo maksimalnu sigurnost za sve nase najmlade.

Ovo je sasvim moja dijatriba, skroz na skroz osobna, al meni potrebna u svjetlu ovako velikog dogadaja i nadam se da cete mi oprostiti ako je mozda previse srcedrapateljna. A takva je jer se tocno tako osjecam, sretna i ispunjena znajuci da sve sto smo ulozili, nase vrijeme, trud, frustracije, a ponajvise osjecaje, da se sve to isplati i isplacuje, svakim danom, svakog trenutka.

----------


## malena beba

:Klap:   za sve koji su pomogli da se ovo ostvari

----------


## Amalthea

O, Ančice...  :Love: 




> Al nema nas dosta (i nikad nas nece biti dosta) i sretni smo k'o prasci u blatu kad nam se pridruze novi.


  :Kiss:

----------


## mama sanja

Bravo cure i dečki!
 :Klap:   :D

----------


## mama courage

bravo!   :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

Ancice  :Heart:  



> isto tako svi oni koji ne zele ili ne mogu postati dio nase ekipe mogu neizmjerno pomoci u ostvarivanju naseg glavnog cilja - spasavanja djecjih zivota na hrvatskim prometnicama - kroz svoje svakodnevno djelovanje, profesionalno ili osobno, kao policajci ili lijecnici, medicinske sestre ili nastavnici, kao roditelji, sestre, djedovi, prijatelji sirenjem znanja o vaznosti koristenja djecjih autosjedalica.


Ovako mi treniramo.
Dida i baka su kupili sjedalicu za svoj auto.
Moje dijete plače ako nije vezano  :Grin:

----------


## argenta

> Moje dijete plače ako nije vezano


I moje   :Laughing:   Složi nam cijelu frku ako nije u as i vezana prije kretanja. 
 :Heart:  moje malo autosjedaličarsko.

----------


## Majuška

ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje dijete plače ako nije vezano 
> 
> 
> I moje    Složi nam cijelu frku ako nije u as i vezana prije kretanja. 
>  moje malo autosjedaličarsko.


  :Smile:  
Pametni mišići.

----------


## Arwen

Ancica   :Kiss:

----------


## cuckalica

bravo!  :D

----------


## anchie76

Ancice, predobro sve receno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Ancice   :Love:

----------


## zvjerka

I moje plače ak nije zvezano u sjedalici.

Evo anegdote, malac nije imao ni godinu (9-10 mj.). Krenem ja autom a on se dere i dere.  Ja okrenem glavu a on pokaže rukom da nije svezan, a meni kroz glavu pa kak ga nisam zvezala. :shock: . Ali eto mala pametna glavica skužila. 

Bravo cure!!!!!
Sad da još što više roditelja osvjestimo da ih obavezno koriste sjedalicu.

----------


## mama courage

prvi i jedini put kad zxuju nisam svezala je bilo kad sam ju doslovce zgrabila i odvukla do auta (jer je bila nemoguca kod mojih), i ugurala u auto, ona se dere, baca nogama oko sebe, pokusava me udariti. ja sjela u auto, krenula, ona samo sto me ne cupa za kosu, suze frcaju na sve strane, i u jednom trenu (mi jos na parkingu) ona sjede i rece: zavezi me. ja se okrenem i to ucinim i onda ona nastavi dalje sa dramuletom. derala se i plakala do kuce. (tamo je slijedio nastavak kazne)... al bitno da smo se mi zavezali za vrijeme voznje  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

zvjerka, mc,   :Saint:

----------


## Nika

Evo i Ancicin tekst na portalu  :Love:  

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=273&Show=2648

----------


## pikula

Čestitke od poda do stropa  :D   cure rasturate - svaka čast

----------

